# computer locks-up when printing



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

computer locks-up when printing. 

computer: compaq 5bw131 5000 series
Intel Celeron Processor 667 MHz
64 MB total systems memory
20 GB hard drive
10/100 Mb PCI NIC

printers: compaq IJ600
new Lexmark Z25

Use windows 98

recently used recovery disk then installed software
recently switched from dial-up to cable (road runner)

My problem is when I am printing any file my computer 
will lock-up. That also includes the mouse and nothing happens when I press the ALT,CTL and DEL keys. I will be able to print from around 4% to 25% of a file and sometimes rarely more. Most of the time it is only around 6% of the document. I have uninstalled the old printer and installed a new print which has not helped.

I have done a compaq diagnostic test. There is an Error.

Error: 
Parallel Port1: external loop-back test: test failed
Busy Line Error


Recommended Action:
Plug an external loop-back on the parallel port

Error Details:
Invalid data detected

Error Code: 004003020


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. If you used the recovery disk, did you do any Windows 98 updates yet to get back to where you probably should have been? Also, 64 megs of ram isn't much, so I hope you aren't running too many things in the background when trying to print.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a similar problem with a Lexmark Z25, although not as extreme. I can print, but while printing, all other programs are unstable. After printing 3 or 4 documents I have to reboot to get back to normsl.

I suspect there may be a problem with the Z25 drivers...


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi AcaCandy. I did the updates for windows 98. I do not know 
how to tell what is running in the backround or how to disable anything that is running in the backround. Could you be of some assistance. Thank you for your reply.



Hi Brushmaster1. I had the lock-up problem when I tried printing with my old printer (compaq IJ600) . Then bought a 
new printer ( Lexmark Z25) and still have the same problem.
Would that still be a driver problem? Thank You for your help.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Dunno... I never had any problems before installing the Lexmark printer, so I just supposed it was their driver.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, then type msinfo32 and hit ok. Go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe"
UMAX VistaAccess	Startup Group	C:\VSTASCAN\vsaccess.exe
load	Win.ini	C:\OPLIMIT\ocraware.exe
MoneyAgent	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
CPQEASYACC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
EACLEAN	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
CPQInet	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
Digital Dashboard	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
Service Connection	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
CountrySelection	Registry (Machine Run)	pctptt.exe
PTSNOOP	Registry (Machine Run)	ptsnoop.exe
Adaptec DirectCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
LexStart	Registry (Machine Run)	Lexstart.exe
LexmarkPrinTray	Registry (Machine Run)	PrinTray.exe
BJCFD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
LXSUPMON	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Hidserv	Registry (Machine Service)	Hidserv.exe run


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe"
UMAX VistaAccess Startup Group C:\VSTASCAN\vsaccess.exe
load Win.ini C:\OPLIMIT\ocraware.exe
MoneyAgent Registry (Per-User Run) "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
MSMSGS Registry (Per-User Run) C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
Adaptec DirectCD Registry (Machine Run) C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE


Start, run, type msconfig, and hit enter, go to the startup tab and uncheck all of those, restart and try to print.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also do you use any of that Compaq stuff that is loading?


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

check in the *spooler settings* of the printer. but you should consider of getting some RAM.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

AcaCandy, I tried msconfig and checked all that apply and hit apply, restarted my computer and the computer still locks-up when 
printing. I do not really use most of the things that compaq is loading.


sponsor, I tried putting the setting so it would go right to the 
printer but the computer continues to lock-up when printing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you right click my computer, properties, performance, what shows for system resources?

Also, let's see an IRQ listing, start, run, then type msinfo32 and hit enter, go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Memory: 63.0 MB of RAM

System Resources: 77% free

File system: 32-bit

Vitual memory: 32-bit

Disk Compression: Not Installed

PC Cards (PCMCIA): No PC Card sockets are installed

Your system is configured for optimal preformance.

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
3	Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
5	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
5	Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
5	ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	HSP56 MicroModem
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is it a USB printer?


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes USB


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's not happy about the modem being on the same IRQ is what I'm going to guess.

In the printer properties, you have it printing to the USB port correct, not LPT1? Is anything connected to the parallel port?


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

With the new printer(Lexmark Z25) I have to use a USB cable.

With the old printer Compaq IJ600 I used the standard printer cables. I thought it was the IJ600 printer that was giving me 
the lock-up problem. When I tried to use the new
printer (Lexmark Z25) I had the same lock-up problem.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes it is connected to the Virtual printer port for USB

I have a scanner ( IJMAX Astra 2000P) connected to the parallel
port.

How would I change the Modem from being on the same port to 
another port.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I was going to suggest disabling the LPT port, but you blew that idea with the scanner 

Anything connected to the serial port?

Also, are you trying to print at the same time the modem is being used?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wait a second, you aren't even using the modem anymore, right?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where did you get the drivers for the Lexmark?

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_l.htm

Look at that link for information regarding your startup item:
LexStart Registry (Machine Run) Lexstart.exe

This program is installed by some of the older Lexmark printer drivers. If you run Windows 95, in most cases this program does not cause problems till.... You upgrade your motherboard or version of Windows. When you do, if you are unlucky the program can cause extremely severe slow-downs, particularly in a networked environment. It can also cause your PC to dial out on boot up !

Recommendation : 
If you run Windows 95 or 98, and you experience the above problems, fully de-install the printer driver by deleting all copies of the printer from the Printers folder, and answering "Yes" to the "Do you want to remove all files?" question. Additionally, but only if you are a Technically Advanced User, also delete all LEX*.* files from C:\Windows\System. Finally, also delete Lexstart using The Ultimate Troubleshooter. Next, go to our Drivers Pages and download and install the latest drivers for your Lexmark printer  for most models the new all-models-in-1 Lexmark driver no longer makes use of this program. Even when it does, the updated driver has a LEXSTART which behaves !


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I am not using the modem that came with the computer.

I am using a modem that the cable company gave me it connects to cable which splits and one is for the television and the other my computer. The modem that I use now goes into an ethernet connection.


Universal serial BUS controllers:
Generic USB Hub
Intel(r) 82801AA USB universal Host Controller
USB Composit Divice
USB Root Hub


The Key board uses a USB connection.


I tried to print wih the cable Modem disconnected and there was 
no change.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try this. Go to control panel/system/device manager, on the modem properties, place a check mark in the box that says 'disable in this hardware profile.' Then restart the computer and try to print something.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

when I go to settings/control panel/system/device manager,a screen comes up with different icons, one which is a modem. There are no boxes to check. I can hit a button that will remove the modem. Should I hit the remove button?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, it'll just come back. Go to properties by double clicking on it, you should see an option for the check box.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Where did you get the drivers for the Lexmark?

I do not understand the question. 
I got a CD with the printer that I used to install the Lexmark Z25, 
if that is what you mean.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, what you might do is go to their website to see if they have put out any 'fixes' 'patches' or 'updates' on the drivers.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I mark the box that said 'disable in this hardware profile then 
restarted my computer. There is still no change it still locks-up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try updating the printer drivers then. Go to Lexmark website.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And now there is a red X on the modem in device manager, correct???


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

AcaCandy, thank you for your time and all the help that you have 
given to me. I will go over the information again just to make sure I did not miss anything. I Have to go now but I will
be back on this site in a few days. I would like to thank you again
and thank the people that operate this site.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes there is a x on the modem in the device manager.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. Just post back when you are ready to have another go at it


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have been trying to find out the answer to my computer lock-up when I am printing. I just looked at the msinfo/components/miscellaneous. In this file I looked the printer that I am using (Lexmark Z25) 
Driver Date: No Information
Driver: XAXct.dll
File size: Driver Not Installed
File date: Driver Not Installed

Could this be the reason I am having this computer,printer problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-pe...=&searchMethod=StandardSearch&category=Driver

Download the Windows 98 driver and install it.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have been to windows update and have updated my computer, that includes the drivers. There is no change. I uninstalled my new printer(lexmark Z25) and reinstalled it. I did the print test page and that printed fine. My computer still locks-up when I try to print anything else.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please do NOT use Windows updates. Go to the manufacturer's website (Lexmark) and download the complete driver package.

Is the test page done thru an exterior button? (Sorry don't have time to research the printer and am not familiar with that exact model).


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I went to Lexmark and down loaded the driver. There was no change. I also went to the compaq web site and down loaded the driver for the first printer( compaq IJ600 ). There was a message that came up that said "There was an error writing to LPT1: for the printer Compaq IJ600 Copy2: cannot complete the function. The compaq printer uses parallel cable and the port is LPT1. There was also a message on the printer control program which said, next to the alert tab, "Bidi communicatioon Failure". Then it said "printer not ready". Then the printer printed very slowly. I did not wait to see if it would lock up the computer because it was printing very slowly.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Delete both copies of the Compaq printer from the printers control panel.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I deleted compaq printers from the control panel


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I ran a diagnostic test. It said that there was an error.

Error: Parallel Port1: external loopback test: test failed,Busy line error

Recommended Action: Plug an external loopback on the parallel port

Error Details: Invalid Data Detected


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there a setting in the bios setup for the LPT port to be set to bi-directional?


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I do not know how to access the bio setup.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I believe you best option is to remove all instances of both printers AND the scanner. Then install the Lexmark or, if you prefer, the original printer. In case you haven't figured out where I'm going,  I think the scanner is causing the problem. Of course I might be wrong..............right Candy!  


Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank You. I will try that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bios setup. There is a key to press when the computer is starting, most often, its DEL, F 1, F 2, Compaqs F 10. Once there, look at the setting for the LPT port.

KW, neither one of us are ever wrong


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Did a diagnostic test on my computer then checked memory.

System Board
DIMM Slot 1 (Synchronous) . . 64 Megabytes
DIMM Slot 2 . . . . . . . . . 0 Megabytes
Total Compaq Memory . . . . . . 64 Megabytes

Windows Memory Information
Total Physical Memory . . . . 65466 Kbytes
Free Physical Memory . . . . . 16195 Kbytes
Total Virtual Memory . . . . . 2143289 Kbytes
Free Virtual Memory . . . . . 2017329 Kbytes


Restarted my computer and checked the memory .
System Board
DIMM Slot 1 (Synchronous) . . 64 Megabytes
DIMM Slot 2 . . . . . . . . . 0 Megabytes
Total Compaq Memory . . . . . . 64 Megabytes

Windows Memory Information
Total Physical Memory . . . . 65466 Kbytes
Free Physical Memory . . . . . 4 Kbytes
Total Virtual Memory . . . . . 2143289 Kbytes
Free Virtual Memory . . . . . 2017329 Kbytes


Do I have enough memory?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I would definitely add more RAM.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think I mentioned ram way back on page 1


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have not been able to add any memory yet. Before I did a recovery on my computer I did not have a problem with printing. I had a lot more of files and programs on my computer then. Is there any effect to the memory when a recovery is done on a computer? Will the memory be restored to the way it was when I first got my computer and started it up?


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I added 128 MB of RAM. Did not help.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

The Free memory is between 37,355 (which is rare) and 0. The average being around 14,000 Kbytes.


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

Perhaps you should go for a BIOS update.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

How do I go for a BIOS update?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I´m out of town right now, but without reading back thru, have we tried changing the printer settings to EPP if they are set at ECP or vis versa.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

You might also try toggling the settings betweem EMF and RAW...


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I do not know how to change the printer settings.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Should be printer properties by right clicking the printer in the control panel for BM's suggestion, my suggestion should be in the bios setup when you first start the computer.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I went into BIOS. under Advance then to Device Options to Parallel Port Mode. There were 4 different settings. The setting was on ECP. I set it to EPP. The other 2 settings were Compatible and Bi-Directional. I tried to print and the computer locked-up.
Is free physical memory used to make the printer run? When I start up my computer and do a diagnostic test on it, the Free Physical Memory is around 72,000 Kbytes. After I get on your web page and check my Free Physical Memory, it is at 54,000 Kbytes. The Free Physical Memory is used up fast and goes to 4 Kbytes very quickly.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Set bios to bi-directional. Play back and forth with the EPP and ECP.

Where are you seeing the free physical memory? Some memory monitoring program? Or by right clicking my computer, properties, preformance? Like we keep saying, 64 megs of ram is not very much, you almost can't be doing more than a couple of things at best, otherwise you will freeze and lockup, just like you are experiencing.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I went to control panel clicked on printers then right clicked printer. Then click on Properties. Then clicked on printer settings. There were no settings for EMF or RAW.
The only settings were for Quality/Copies, Paper Setup and Print Style.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I am using a USB cable to my printer. Does that use Bi-directional? 

I added 128 MB of RAM. Have a total of 192 MB of RAM.

I have a Compaq Diagonstic Test Program that came with the software with this computer. I go to control panel then to Compaq Diagnostics and click it on. It runs Compaq Diagnostics for windows 2.25
and then displays Overview,Test,Status,Log and Error. You can click on any of them which display information. or run a diagnostic test to test the system when you click on Test. There are 13 different icon I can click on to check. One of them is memory.
That is where I find out how much Free Physical Memory right at that time. Some of the other icons that I could click on are Imput Devices,Communications,Storage and Resources, 
Before I did a recovery disk on my computer I was running alot more programs than I am running now. I had a lot more programs installed on my computer and I had very little problems, expecially when printing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On the printer properties anywhere, is there a 'spool' settings tab? Can you right click my computer, properties, performance. Monitor your resources there....


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I went to spool settings and change to RAW and then EMF and no change. Locked-up.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

I right clicked my computer. Went to properties, performance and it says that System Resources 74% free.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, it's getting to be a long thread.......so, if I ask redundant questions, forgive me, I'm near the end of my day and don't have time to scroll back thru.

When you say locked up? What happens? Does the printer icon appear in the tray below? Can you hit ctrl alt delete? Or do you have to restart the system with the power button? Did you try bi-directional?


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

locks- up = nothing moves not even the mouse. nothing happens when I hit ALT,CTRL,DEL. I have to press the power button to restart my computer. I have not tried Bi- Directional yet. I will try it now.


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Bi-Directional did not work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do we still have the same IRQ listing? Perhaps post it again to be sure. I think we disabled something there, correct?


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

Dial-Up Adapter
DRV: pppmac.vxd

TCP/IP
DRV: vtdi.386
DRV: vip.386
DRV: vtcp.386
DRV: vdhcp.386
DRV: vnbt.386

SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ: 09

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ: 03

System board extension for ACPI BIOS
MEM: 00000000H-0009FFFFH
MEM: 000E0000H-000FFFFFH
MEM: 00100000H-0BFFFFFFH
MEM: FFB80000H-FFBFFFFFH
MEM: FFF80000H-FFFFFFFFH

PCI bus
I/O: 0CF8H-0CFFH

Motherboard resources
I/O: 0010H-001FH
I/O: 004EH-004FH
I/O: 0050H-0052H
I/O: 0072H-0077H
I/O: 0090H-009FH
I/O: 03F7H-03F7H
I/O: 04D0H-04D1H
I/O: 0400H-047FH
I/O: EE00H-EE7FH
 I/O: EE80H-EEBFH

Numeric data processor
I/O: 00F0H-00FFH
IRQ: 13

Programmable interrupt controller
I/O: 0020H-003FH
I/O: 00A0H-00BFH
IRQ: 02

System timer
I/O: 0040H-0043H
IRQ: 00

Direct memory access controller
I/O: 0000H-000FH
I/O: 0080H-008FH
I/O: 00C0H-00DFH
DMA: 04

System CMOS/real time clock
I/O: 0070H-0071H
IRQ: 08

System speaker
I/O: 0061H-0061H

PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
IRQ: 12

Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
I/O: 0060H-0060H
I/O: 0064H-0064H
IRQ: 01

Printer Port (LPT1)
IRQ: 07
I/O: 0378H-037FH
DRV: lpt.vxd

Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ: 04
I/O: 03F8H-03FFH
DRV: serial.vxd

MPU-401 Compatible
IRQ: 10
I/O: 0300H-0301H
DRV: msmpu401.vxd

Gameport Joystick
I/O: 0201H-0201H
DRV: vjoyd.vxd

Standard Floppy Disk Controller
IRQ: 06
DMA: 02
I/O: 03F0H-03F5H
DRV: HSFLOP.pdr

Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321
MEM: 000A0000H-000AFFFFH
MEM: 000B0000H-000BFFFFH
I/O: 03B0H-03BBH
I/O: 03C0H-03DFH
IRQ: 03
MEM: 44000000H-47FFFFFFH
MEM: 40100000H-4017FFFFH
DRV: i81xdw9x.drv
DRV: i81x.vxd

Intel(r) 82801AA PCI Bridge
I/O: 1000H-1FFFH
MEM: 40000000H-400FFFFFH

Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
I/O: 01F0H-01F7H
I/O: 03F6H-03F6H
IRQ: 14
I/O: 0170H-0177H
I/O: 0376H-0376H
IRQ: 15
I/O: 2020H-202FH

Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ: 11
I/O: EEC0H-EEDFH

Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ: 05
I/O: EEE0H-EEEFH

ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM)
IRQ: 05
I/O: 1000H-10FFH
DRV: es198x.sys

Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
IRQ: 05
MEM: 40000000H-400000FFH
I/O: 1400H-14FFH
DRV: ACC07D.sys

HSP56 MicroModem
DRV: vpctcom.vxd
DRV: vvoice.vxd
DRV: vmodem.vxd
DRV: ptserial.vxd

Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
I/O: 01F0H-01F7H
I/O: 03F6H-03F6H
IRQ: 14
I/O: 2020H-2027H
DRV: ESDI_506.pdr

Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
I/O: 0170H-0177H
I/O: 0376H-0376H
IRQ: 15
I/O: 2028H-202FH
DRV: ESDI_506.pdr

TapeDetection
DRV: DRVWQ117.VxD


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

DMA: 02 - Standard Floppy Disk Controller 
DMA: 04 - Direct memory access controller 
DRV: ACC07D.sys - Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
DRV: DRVWQ117.VxD - TapeDetection 
DRV: ESDI_506.pdr - Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
DRV: ESDI_506.pdr - Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
DRV: HSFLOP.pdr - Standard Floppy Disk Controller 
DRV: es198x.sys - ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) 
DRV: i81x.vxd - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
DRV: i81xdw9x.drv - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
DRV: lpt.vxd - Printer Port (LPT1) 
DRV: msmpu401.vxd - MPU-401 Compatible 
DRV: pppmac.vxd - Dial-Up Adapter 
DRV: ptserial.vxd - HSP56 MicroModem 
DRV: serial.vxd - Communications Port (COM1) 
DRV: vdhcp.386 - TCP/IP 
DRV: vip.386 - TCP/IP 
DRV: vjoyd.vxd - Gameport Joystick 
DRV: vmodem.vxd - HSP56 MicroModem 
DRV: vnbt.386 - TCP/IP 
DRV: vpctcom.vxd - HSP56 MicroModem 
DRV: vtcp.386 - TCP/IP 
DRV: vtdi.386 - TCP/IP 
DRV: vvoice.vxd - HSP56 MicroModem 
I/O: 0000H-000FH - Direct memory access controller 
I/O: 0010H-001FH - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 0020H-003FH - Programmable interrupt controller 
I/O: 0040H-0043H - System timer 
I/O: 004EH-004FH - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 0050H-0052H - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 0060H-0060H - Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard 
I/O: 0061H-0061H - System speaker 
I/O: 0064H-0064H - Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard 
I/O: 0070H-0071H - System CMOS/real time clock 
I/O: 0072H-0077H - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 0080H-008FH - Direct memory access controller 
I/O: 0090H-009FH - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 00A0H-00BFH - Programmable interrupt controller 
I/O: 00C0H-00DFH - Direct memory access controller 
I/O: 00F0H-00FFH - Numeric data processor 
I/O: 0170H-0177H - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
I/O: 0170H-0177H - Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
I/O: 01F0H-01F7H - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
I/O: 01F0H-01F7H - Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
I/O: 0201H-0201H - Gameport Joystick 
I/O: 0300H-0301H - MPU-401 Compatible 
I/O: 0376H-0376H - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
I/O: 0376H-0376H - Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
I/O: 0378H-037FH - Printer Port (LPT1) 
I/O: 03B0H-03BBH - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
I/O: 03C0H-03DFH - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
I/O: 03F0H-03F5H - Standard Floppy Disk Controller 
I/O: 03F6H-03F6H - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
I/O: 03F6H-03F6H - Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
I/O: 03F7H-03F7H - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 03F8H-03FFH - Communications Port (COM1) 
I/O: 0400H-047FH - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 04D0H-04D1H - Motherboard resources 
I/O: 0CF8H-0CFFH - PCI bus 
I/O: 1000H-10FFH - ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) 
I/O: 1000H-1FFFH - Intel(r) 82801AA PCI Bridge 
I/O: 1400H-14FFH - Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
I/O: 2020H-2027H - Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
I/O: 2020H-202FH - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
I/O: 2028H-202FH - Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
I/O: EE00H-EE7FH - Motherboard resources 
I/O: EE80H-EEBFH - Motherboard resources 
I/O: EEC0H-EEDFH - Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller 
I/O: EEE0H-EEEFH - Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller 
IRQ: 00 - System timer 
IRQ: 01 - Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard 
IRQ: 02 - Programmable interrupt controller 
IRQ: 03 - ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering 
IRQ: 03 - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
IRQ: 04 - Communications Port (COM1) 
IRQ: 05 - Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
IRQ: 05 - ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) 
IRQ: 05 - Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller 
IRQ: 06 - Standard Floppy Disk Controller 
IRQ: 07 - Printer Port (LPT1) 
IRQ: 08 - System CMOS/real time clock 
IRQ: 09 - SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus 
IRQ: 10 - MPU-401 Compatible 
IRQ: 11 - Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller 
IRQ: 12 - PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port 
IRQ: 13 - Numeric data processor 
IRQ: 14 - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
IRQ: 14 - Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
IRQ: 15 - Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller 
IRQ: 15 - Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) 
MEM: 00000000H-0009FFFFH - System board extension for ACPI BIOS 
MEM: 000A0000H-000AFFFFH - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
MEM: 000B0000H-000BFFFFH - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
MEM: 000E0000H-000FFFFFH - System board extension for ACPI BIOS 
MEM: 00100000H-0BFFFFFFH - System board extension for ACPI BIOS 
MEM: 40000000H-400000FFH - Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
MEM: 40000000H-400FFFFFH - Intel(r) 82801AA PCI Bridge 
MEM: 40100000H-4017FFFFH - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
MEM: 44000000H-47FFFFFFH - Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321 
MEM: FFB80000H-FFBFFFFFH - System board extension for ACPI BIOS 
MEM: FFF80000H-FFFFFFFFH - System board extension for ACPI BIOS


----------



## tom_4852 (Mar 3, 2004)

The printer, computer lock-up problem was never resolved. Thank you for trying.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, something doesn't make sense if it was working prior to system restore. I'm wondering if you need to download the newest motherboard drivers........Anyone else with ideas, please feel free to respond as well.......


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

AcaCandy if he does a bios upgrade, will it make any difference ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would hesitate to recommend a bios upgrade on that old system. Too many things can go wrong. I just don't understand why he could print prior to his restoring back to factory settings.


----------

